# This Weekends's Menu 10/6-10/8



## wittdog (Oct 6, 2006)

I did some BB, chicken and fatties yesterday..but acording to nick I didn't cook cuz I didn't take pics..


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 6, 2006)

Apple jelly today, pair jelly sat, Sun may break out the pasta maker, haven't made fresh pasta in a while. I may have to go hunting for a ham bone that is in the deep freezer for bean or pea soup.


----------



## Finney (Oct 6, 2006)

"Bold" Beef Ribs  8)


----------



## wittdog (Oct 6, 2006)

HFD26 said:
			
		

> Pea soup sounds good, I ain't had that in a month of Sundays. Home made lentel soup sounds good too, ain't had that in a while either.


I ain't had pea soup since the boys were babies....I might be ready for some now...


----------



## Griff (Oct 6, 2006)

So far the only plan is to watch some baseball, grill some hot dogs, and drink some beer with a couple of buddies tonight.

Griff


----------



## wittdog (Oct 6, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> So far the only plan is to watch some baseball, grill some hot dogs, and drink some beer with a couple of buddies tonight.
> 
> Griff


Thats sounds like some good plans.....I'm working this weekend...Stuffed Shells tonight...Chilli Cheese Dogs for lunch Sat...? Sat dinner.....Sunday Pizza and Wings for the football game...


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm screwed, I'm going to cater a rehearsal picnic tomorrow for a close friends daughter. The wedding is Sunday, that's right,I'll be at a round barn In Waitsfield Vermont on the biggest football day of the year  for this Eagles fan.


----------



## Finney (Oct 6, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> I'm screwed, I'm going to cater a rehearsal picnic tomorrow for a close friends daughter. The wedding is Sunday, that's right,I'll be at a round barn In Waitsfield Vermont on the biggest football day of the year  for this Eagles fan.



If you had Sirius Satellite radio you could listen to it at least.  You'd probably have a lot of others hanging around doing the same.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm gunna do some kind of beef. Chuck roast maybe. dunno.


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 6, 2006)

Making pea soup myself this weekend with some smoked turkey legs from last weekend's cook. Also more pastrami. I think I'm addicted to the stuff !!!!

Do I hafta take pics again ????

Al


----------



## chris1237 (Oct 6, 2006)

Leg of lamb on the kettle sunday. 

Chris


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 6, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> If you had Sirius Satellite radio you could listen to it at least.  You'd probably have a lot of others hanging around doing the same.




Unfortunately the Sirius is in my truck, we'll probably take my wifes car. Don't know how it would go over listening to the radio at a wedding?


----------



## Finney (Oct 6, 2006)

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy one of the new stilettos and wear an ear plug... nobody will know.


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 6, 2006)

Work work work for me..  
Might try to score some beef ribs on Sunday if I can lay my hands on some.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 6, 2006)

I have Sunday off  
Picked up a 7lb flat at Sam's. Third time is a charm 8) 
Sunday is the day.
Now what kind of rub should I use? :?


----------



## Finney (Oct 6, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I have Sunday off
> Picked up a 7lb flat at Sam's. Third time is a charm 8)
> Sunday is the day.
> Now what kind of rub should I use? :?



Maybe you should do 1/2 of it with one rub and the other 1/2 with a different rub.  Then you could compare them. :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 6, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That's a great  
Now what rubs should I use?


----------



## Finney (Oct 6, 2006)

You'll have to figure that one out.


----------



## Finney (Oct 6, 2006)

bige1 said:
			
		

> gonna do some chicken, fatties and, chopped sirloin



are you gonna do some chicken, fatties and, chopped sirloin?


----------



## Griff (Oct 6, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I have Sunday off
> Picked up a 7lb flat at Sam's. Third time is a charm 8)
> Sunday is the day.
> Now what kind of rub should I use? :?



Puff

I think you should do half Finney and half Wolfe.

Griff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 7, 2006)

Potluck dinner tonight. They asked me to bring PP. Problem is they asked me at 8:00 PM Friday. Thank God for Foodsaver. That will wipe out my frozen stock of PP!   Got some chicken and a steak to grill for Sunday. I have some rub somebody wants me to try out for them.  We've got a bash going on at the firehouse, as we are dedicating our new truck and boat.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm having a Gumbo jones, so that is what I'll probably be making Sunday.


----------



## Finney (Oct 7, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I'm having Gumbo Jones.


What does Gumbo Jones think about that?


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 7, 2006)

Soccer tournament in Santa Barbara Sat/Sun...prolly going to eat something really bad....like an overcooked hamburger   :x


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 7, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Soccer tournament in Santa Barbara Sat/Sun...prolly going to eat something really bad....like an overcooked hamburger   :x



Good luck!


----------



## Finney (Oct 7, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the overcooked hamburger? :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm trying to figure out if she's playing or watching her kids?


----------



## Finney (Oct 7, 2006)

playing........ no kids


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 7, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm trying to figure out if she's playing or watching her kids?[/quote:1a09k69q]

What kids?? I am anti-kids. LMAO...you would have known if I did have any. BUT...I am playing, left forward and as a sub.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 7, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1e3pzzcb]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm trying to figure out if she's playing or watching her kids?[/quote:1e3pzzcb]

What kids?? I am anti-kids. LMAO...you would have known if I did have any. BUT...I am playing, left forward and as a sub.[/quote:1e3pzzcb]
Good Luck!
Shut up Finney.


----------



## Finney (Oct 7, 2006)

Take your grill with you... cook between games.


----------



## Unity (Oct 7, 2006)

It's been rainy in northern VA the last 3 days, and I had a 4+ lb. chicken approaching pull date, so I started the charcoal outside and fired the WSM inside the mouth of the garage.   




Rub (sprinkle) is Wolfe Rub original. The can holder came from Home Depot; it's got apple juice in it (no beer in this household, and my wife didn't want me to waste her wine.   ).




After 2 hours.




Done after about 4 hours; juices clear, breast 175 degrees, drumstick 185 degrees. But I should have tested the thigh -- it was undercooked near the bone.   

No pretty serving pictures -- I chunk 'em into quarters with a big chef's knife, not the most photogenic method of "carving." 

--John  8)
(Wife doesn't care if it's not pretty; remember, she's been drinkin' wine.   )


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 7, 2006)

Good looking bird!!!


----------



## Finney (Oct 7, 2006)

Looks great.
You should have started your own topic though so peeps would see it more readily.


----------



## Unity (Oct 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looks great.
> You should have started your own topic though so peeps would see it more readily.


Thanks, Chris. I thought about that, but then I thought, it's only a chicken.  :roll: 

--John  8)


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice bird John


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 8, 2006)

That was a fine looking bird John!


----------

